# 13k miles and already a leak!



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

I know it's not motor oil so it could be transmission fluid. Looks like its coming from in between the engine and transmission but I can't tell where. Also see those threaded holes? Are there supposed to be bolts there? Anyone else have leak issues?


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Here's another pic


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's still under the full warranty. Call your dealership first thing Monday morning and get them to look at it. If they give you a runaround, call GM Customer Service immediately.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzer1026 said:


> I know it's not motor oil so it could be transmission fluid. Looks like its coming from in between the engine and transmission but I can't tell where. Also see those threaded holes? Are there supposed to be bolts there? Anyone else have leak issues?




Is this an automatic? Is the bolt right by the flex pipe the drain for the transmission?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with the above; just take it in and the dealer will take care of it under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Doubt he'll have any trouble, pretty noticeable. But good luck.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hope that is an isolated incident!!!


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Since I have an intake and tune good idea to put everything back to stock before heading in.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzer1026 said:


> Since I have an intake and tune good idea to put everything back to stock before heading in.


The intake won't be of any importance. They can't void your warranty on any particular part of your car unless they can prove that the modification you made caused that failure.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The intake won't be of any importance. They can't void your warranty on any particular part of your car unless they can prove that the modification you made caused that failure.


This. Also, the tune, if Trifecta, is a ghost tune and they cannot see it with their scanner. So you won't need to flash it back to stock either.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Due to the power outage created by Sandy, my dealer still has no power. Hopefully they get it back soon. Time will tell!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed, at 13k miles there's still warranty left. Take it in and let the dealer deal with it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Until your dealer gets power back, keep a close eye on your coolant levels.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Well car is at service today. They discovered the leak is from the right axle seal and I told them to check reason for low coolant. Turns out the water pump needs to be replaced. Good thing I'm still under warranty!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Found two problems with one visit. Good for both you and your dealership's service department.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

As I was looking at my invoice today it also stated the thermostat was stuck open. Is that due to the leaking water pump? In addition to the repairs they did the splash shield hack. Doh! Didn't get a chance to look at it but I bet it looks like crap.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzer1026 said:


> As I was looking at my invoice today it also stated the thermostat was stuck open. Is that due to the leaking water pump? In addition to the repairs they did the splash shield hack. Doh! Didn't get a chance to look at it but I bet it looks like crap.



cruzer1026,
Thank you for the update on your Cruze. I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get these issues fixed for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

